# is there a DTG process yet that requires no pretreat for dark garments?



## ZenPrinter (Jul 10, 2010)

So is there a process yet that requires no pretreat for dark garments? All I want to know for now. Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: s there a DTG process yet that requires no pretreat for dark garments?*



ZenPrinter said:


> So is there a process yet that requires no pretreat for dark garments? All I want to know for now. Thanks.


As far as I know, there's not.

Some DTG printers do it "inline" as the t-shirt is printing so it's not a separate step (like the Kornit brand), but as far as I know, all DTG printing on dark garments needs a pretreatment for the white ink to stick to the garment.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rodney is correct as now you don't see the Mimaki printer being advertised with discharge capabilities. (Not sure if the Mimaki printer is even sold now). You need to the pretreatment in order to keep the large amount of white ink on top of the garment to block the color of the garment from distorting the colors of the transparent dtg inks.

Mark


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Screenprinting........poke...poke......just funnin' ya!


----------



## ZenPrinter (Jul 10, 2010)

Printzilla said:


> Screenprinting........poke...poke......just funnin' ya!


Good one zilla; you ol' buzzard.

So if I don't like kornit, could I use a pressurized mister? You now like a refillable areosol can and get the necessary results? And then use the machine of my choice?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

There are also automatic pretreating machines that are available. 

The great majority of direct to garment printer owners who spray the pretreatment on by hand use the Wagner Control Spray power sprayer. You can purchase one for under $100. 

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## ZenPrinter (Jul 10, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> There are also automatic pretreating machines that are available.
> 
> The great majority of direct to garment printer owners who spray the pretreatment on by hand use the Wagner Control Spray power sprayer. You can purchase one for under $100.
> 
> ...


Got it. Thanks Harry.
Time to go clean screens...


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

One company from China offer me white ink that not need pretreatment but I didnt have courage to try, I can give you link of company if somebody want.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

vescera said:


> One company from China offer me white ink that not need pretreatment but I didnt have courage to try, I can give you link of company if somebody want.


If you are interested, I have some magic ink that when printed on to a shirt without pre-treat will turn into gold.


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

Does any one know what chemical is in pre-treatement? I was surprised when I did some reaserch on screen printing that the basic chemical uses to coat the screens was basicaly Elmers glue, the same glue kids use in school. 

Philip


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Isn't that kind of like saying that milk was basically water (it is 96% after all), or water is basically Hydrogen? 

If you download a MSDS, you will kind of get an idea, but not enough to duplicate it.


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

I already downloaded the MSDC and it's vague....some kind of Vinyl Polymerl at 5% and then some form of Inorganic Nitrate at 10-20% with the balance water. it's basically made of 2 chemicals but not sure which ones.



zoom_monster said:


> Isn't that kind of like saying that milk was basically water (it is 96% after all), or water is basically Hydrogen?
> 
> If you download a MSDS, you will kind of get an idea, but not enough to duplicate it.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

vescera said:


> One company from China offer me white ink that not need pretreatment but I didnt have courage to try, I can give you link of company if somebody want.


Years ago I was told the same thing. The company that had it didn't have white, but their inks were discharge.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

moffett8 said:


> I already downloaded the MSDC and it's vague....some kind of Vinyl Polymerl at 5% and then some form of Inorganic Nitrate at 10-20% with the balance water. it's basically made of 2 chemicals but not sure which ones.




Ink and paint manufacturers in every industry consider the formulations of their products proprietary information and a trade secret. Because of that you will probably not be able to find the exact makeup of pretreatment.


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

equipmentzone said:


> There are also automatic pretreating machines that are available.
> 
> The great majority of direct to garment printer owners who spray the pretreatment on by hand use the Wagner Control Spray power sprayer. You can purchase one for under $100.
> 
> ...


We found this to be highly unreliable and we wasted a lot of pre-treatment just trying to keep it from clogging. We now use just regular spray bottle.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

binki said:


> We found this to be highly unreliable and we wasted a lot of pre-treatment just trying to keep it from clogging. We now use just regular spray bottle.


I assume you only talking about the Wagner? The Speedtreater has been an absolutely godsend for my DTG printing. If I hadn't of purchased it I think I probably would have left the industry.


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> If you are interested, I have some magic ink that when printed on to a shirt without pre-treat will turn into gold.


hehe alchemy ink.




moffett8 said:


> Does any one know what chemical is in pre-treatement? I was surprised when I did some reaserch on screen printing that the basic chemical uses to coat the screens was basicaly Elmers glue, the same glue kids use in school.
> 
> Philip


Base part of pre-treatement is same base part of white water wood glue. Dont waste time to reproduce treatement it is imposible.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

zhenjie said:


> The Speedtreater has been an absolutely godsend for my DTG printing. If I hadn't of purchased it I think I probably would have left the industry.


Where are you based now Zhenjie, Hong Kong or Australia?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Australia now permanently


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

zhenjie said:


> Australia now permanently


Still not convinced with the machine with an integrated pre-treatment?
I saw some guys from Anitech during the 921 demo in Hong Kong. I was wondering if I'll see you there.


----------



## ForAChange (Mar 10, 2012)

We also do not like the wagner gun at all!! I am going to buy a reusable aerosol can and hopefully it will make the pretreatment more efficient and cost effective. 

Has anyone tried the aerosol for pretreat???


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

ForAChange said:


> Has anyone tried the aerosol for pretreat???



Yes. It came out of the can very foamy. I even tried using different spray tips. The idea never panned out.


----------

